# Amazon opening Physical bookstore in New York City in 2017



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2017/01/06/amazon-opening-nyc-physical-bookstore.html

Amazon is opening Physical bookstore in New York City in 2017. Frankly I don't understand this! Whatever you think of Barnes & Noble, they understood their business. I doubt Amazon can do better at it. Even if Amazon can make this work on the one store basis, the benefits to Amazon's bottom line would seem small. I profess myself mystified.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There was a report that there's going to be one somewhere in the DC area, too . . . but only for pick up of books ordered. I didn't quite get it 'cause the footage they were showing was of a pretty normal looking bookstore. 

There are apparently two "Pop Up" stores in Northern Virgnia -- the point is to let people play with the tech before buying/ordering.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There are apparently two "Pop Up" stores in Northern Virgnia -- the point is to let people play with the tech before buying/ordering.


 That makes sense for technology toys, but I'm puzzled about a bookstore. We will see, maybe they are playing for dimensional chess, and this is something brilliant, or maybe this is just a blunder.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I would love to have one here. And I don't even read paperbooks anymore. Why? Because I still miss browsing books by actually touching them and looking at them. And Amazon wants exactly that. Folks to look and then buy kindle books, or the paperbooks, or a kindle. I think it kind of fits with their brand that way. A bookstore where you can do what you want and scan the books, grab your phone and look it up, pull out your kindle and download a sample. And nobody to look at you funny when you scan with your phone.  

I don't think amazon imprint book are in other books stores so they get to present their catalog of in house stuff that way also. I haven't been in a book store in years as they barely had any books anymore. Back in the day where you could actually browse and not have huge sections of toys, cd's, etc. I have seen pics of the first one they made and they are smallish, just big enough to carry books and showcase the devices. They want folks to be engaged with their phones, kindles, while in the store. I think you have to scan for the price as it always changes on amazon. At least I remember reading that when the first one was opened.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

They can also put other items in the store that they know sell well online. It is a smart move and the Columbus Circle location is perfect for this.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

in other words, they are putting an amazon store where one of the last Barnes and Noble stores in Manhattan was...  i think i finally understand the word irony.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Yeah it use to be Coliseum books was. The people on the upper west side of Manhattan will love it. Only a few blocks from the 24/7 Apple store.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Amazon is opening Physical bookstore in New York City in 2017. Frankly I don't understand this! Whatever you think of Barnes & Noble, they understood their business. I doubt Amazon can do better at it. Even if Amazon can make this work on the one store basis, the benefits to Amazon's bottom line would seem small. I profess myself mystified.


Better -- is an individual's opinion. Mine -- Borders was far far better than B&N. I still miss Borders big time. Borders and B&N here (Oak Brook, IL) were just a couple blocks apart. Kevin, the former head of media dept. at Borders is now at B&N.  He says many former Borders customers tell him how much they miss Borders. So yes, Amazon could do it better.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Better -- is an individual's opinion. Mine -- Borders was far far better than B&N. I still miss Borders big time. Borders and B&N here (Oak Brook, IL) were just a couple blocks apart. Kevin, the former head of media dept. at Borders is now at B&N.  He says many former Borders customers tell him how much they miss Borders. So yes, Amazon could do it better.


 I was speaking of financial results and profitability rather than the customer's point of view. I agree that Borders was a better store than B&N!


----------

